# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  test e

## imsmall

has anyone seen galeinkas with wite rings for opining the amps ? i have some with them and some without

----------


## imsmall

here they are

----------


## Primalinstinct

I have both, as well. 

Wholesale inventory seems to be in a change-over mode to the new white-ring _AND_ (more importantly) pre-scored amps. I still use my amp opener on the newer, white batches. 

BTW, Injections have been a breeze with this brand.

Good luck.

----------


## Dizz28

They just started scoring the necks and using the white bands to make them easier to open. You must have gotten one of the new batches. The old ones are notoriously hard to open without an amp opener.

Dizz

----------


## imsmall

sweet i just knew all my old ones werent scored

----------

